# The Number 23



## sj2k (Jan 30, 2007)

The truth is out there...

I think it looks really good.  23 is out there alot.  I don't believe in alot of it.  But it is there.  9/11 2001.  9+11+2+0+0+1=23.  2/3= .666  Ceaser stabbed (allegedly) 23 times.  The music died on 2/3.  It is there if you only know where to look.

Carey can pull this off I think.  He doesnt' do things like this often, but does them well.  I am looking forward to it!

Febuary 23rd.


----------



## Wolfy (Jan 30, 2007)

When I had heard about this movie, I was really excited about it. However, when I finally saw a trailer, I was even more excited.  I am definately really looking forward to it too, especially with Carey playing the main role.  It will be nice to see him in a non comedy.


----------



## Nico (Jan 30, 2007)

The movie starting Jim Carey?

A friend of this forum have informed me about it and it does sound appealing.


----------



## Lucid (Jan 30, 2007)

The movie looks interesting.  I only just hope that it concentrates on his paranoia and tells the story of his it destroys his life and not that all of a sudden  the number 23 starts like killing people somehow :S.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 30, 2007)

I saw the Omen last year on 6/6/06 and I fell asleep.  The only way I'm seeing this movie if some 23 year old chick takes me out, gives me $23, and pleasures me for 23 minutes while wearing a Michael Jordan jersey.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 31, 2007)

The movie looks interesting...but...

i hate the paranoia they can create in ppl....

anything can be turned into whatever number if you manipulate it hard enough.

KAMI SAMA

11 - 1 - 13- 9 - 19 - 1 - 13 - 1

((-11) +1 +13 + (-9) + 19 + 1 + (-13))/1 = 23

Damn... my name must be from satan... but means God at the same time.


----------



## Vasp (Jan 31, 2007)

The movie isn't based on every event happening in the world being related to the number 23, it's about the events that actually affect him directly. In more detail, the movie is about Jim's character finding a book that is apparently based on his life, but ends with a murder.

So yeah, it isn't about EVERYTHING being related to 23 as so many people believe. I'm excited for it though. I have always been a big Jim Carrey fan!

An official "whats it about":



			
				JimCarreyOnline.com said:
			
		

> Animal control officer Walter Sparrow (Jim Carrey) has found a book he doesn't dare put down. By reading a mysterious novel, "The Number 23", given to him as a birthday gift by his wife, Agatha (Virginia Madsen), Walter wists his once placid existence into an inferno of psychological torture that could possible lead him to his death and the deaths of his loved ones. And all because of a number: The Numer 23.
> 
> The novel is a chilling murder mystery that seems to mirrow Walter's life in dark and uncontrollable ways. The life of the book's main character, a brooding detective named Fingerling (also played by Jim Carrey), is filled with moments that echo Walter's own history. As the world of the book starts to come alive, Walter becomes infected by the most frightening and evocative part of it: Fingerling's obsession with the hidden power of the number 23.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ofeigr (Jan 31, 2007)

This is definitly a movie that I'm going to watch. It look intersting and Jim Carey don't do often that kind of movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2007)

I saw Carey on a poster with the "23" painted on his face. I didn't know what the hell it was.

But, this sounds pretty good. I'm going to have to watch this movie.


----------



## sj2k (Jan 31, 2007)

I saw the omen as well.  But the omen was a remake, and honestly it was better than the original.  So you can't really blame the movie.  And whlie not great, the ending was at least satisfying.

I am going to see this one on the 23rd.

And while the omen wasn't good, it was fun to see it on 6/6/6


----------



## JayG (Feb 3, 2007)

So like...it's the "Never Ending Story" for the suspense/horror/psych-thriller genre?

It's interesting. Until I hear good review of it, I probably wouldn't be tempted to catch it in the movies.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

just saw the movie.  It was good.  Different, dark, odd, but good.  has anyone else seen it, any thoughts?  I will write a better review later, but pizza just got here!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2007)

I've heard mixed reviews... mostly bad. :amazed

But, if you say it's good, I'll trust you.

However, it it does indeed suck, I'm never talking to you again.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

sj2k said:


> just saw the movie. It was good. Different, dark, odd, but good. has anyone else seen it, any thoughts? I will write a better review later, but pizza just got here!


 

I don't know, Jim Carey in a serious, dark role just doesn't seem... attainably good.  But I'll reserve my judgement until I see it.


CrazyMoronX said:


> I've heard mixed reviews... mostly bad. :amazed
> 
> But, if you say it's good, I'll trust you.
> 
> However, it it does indeed suck, I'm never talking to you again.


 
Isn't that what you told me abount Indukti?! :amazed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2007)

Probably. But, that band rocks. So, we're cool.


----------



## alkeality (Feb 23, 2007)

i thought it was pretty spooky but Still jim carey doesn't seem fit for that kind of role..


----------



## sj2k (Feb 23, 2007)

Actually, I thought carey did a good job.  I think he is undersestimated, he does a great job in seriouse roles IMO.

And CMX,


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 23, 2007)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably. But, that band rocks. So, we're cool.


 
You're damn right they are.



sj2k said:


> Actually, I thought carey did a good job. I think he is undersestimated, he does a great job in seriouse roles IMO.
> 
> And CMX,


 
Well then, I guess I'll definately have to check it out.  It has the sj2k seal of approval! :amazed


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

The beggining was very good.  Carey is a great actor IMO, he is known for his commedy, but when he wants to he can shine in other roles.  I liked this because it was a bit off beat.  The movie could have gone in a ton of different ways.  I probably would have taken a different way than the writer did, but it wasn't a bad path or anything.

My favorite line, I don't think it ruins anything but I will spoil it anyways


*Spoiler*: __ 



 there is no destiny, only different choices 




or something like that

And I saw a great preview, but I will start another thread on that


----------



## Jaggerjack (Feb 24, 2007)

Yah I heard the movie was good. wierd thing though. My Birthday is June 23rd. OMIGAWD!

2 divided by 3 is .666 and last night I saw a video on youtube that had 666 views. OMIGAWD!


seriously im gonna turn into Jim Carey and murder my whole family. lol


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

lol, it gets more complicated than that.  23 is alot of places, but its also a self fulfilling prophecy


----------



## Shunsuii (Feb 24, 2007)

Jim Carey shouldnt be doing serious films.


----------



## Ash (Feb 24, 2007)

I just saw it. Very interesting movie. Now I'm going to be obsessing over connections with 23 all week, haha. Especially since 23 is my lucky number.

ZOMG!!! 320 post!


----------



## sj2k (Feb 24, 2007)

> Jim Carey shouldnt be doing serious films.



why not?  he is good at them.  In fact, I would rather get rid of his comedies, yeah they made him famouse and rich, but I like him better in seriouse films.  It is society's inability to let actors ACT that limits him to only doing a few.  He is an ACTOR, that means he doesn't have to stay in one role.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 24, 2007)

Graphic Novel Guy said:


> Jim Carey shouldnt be doing serious films.



Yea, he should; that's the whole part of being an actor. Taking on the challenge of playing a variety of roles not just one particular one.


----------



## Bender (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't seen this movie but I want to see Him Carey doing a serious role is weird to me ( mostly interested in his comedy acts) but hey I,ll check it out when I get the oppurtunity.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 25, 2007)

I think carrey is a great actor, comedy or seriouse role


----------



## Ofeigr (Feb 25, 2007)

I watched the movie yesterday and it's a very good movie. Jim carey play awesome. It's different from what he used to play. I think he pulled it pretty well. 

Never trust the critics. Go with your own judgement or with your guts


----------



## Jotun (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to see this movie. Obivously people who say Carrey can't do anything but comedy haven't seen Eternal Sunshine


----------



## Roy (Feb 26, 2007)

I want to see this movie..but I have no time


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 26, 2007)

Just saw the movie and I would say it was good.  Not great but certainly gets some points for being different.  And seriously people who say Jim Carrey should only play funny roles are being terribly close minded.  He did a great job in this movie.  I suppose the movie wouldn't be for everyone though.


----------



## Tatsuki (Feb 26, 2007)

jim carey eh? i need to see that

my friend also told me the dd/mm/year of 9/11 adds up to 23 as well...and the 2 divided by 3 = 0.666...spooky lol


----------



## sj2k (Feb 26, 2007)

the 9/11 thing is if you use 9/11 as a base number, which you are supposed to do in numerology, then you add teh rest, 2001 becomes 2+0+0+1, which is 3, then you get 23.

There are alot of things, but it is mostly just people finding it because they want to


----------



## Azurite (Feb 26, 2007)

Best movie i have ever seen
scienctist do say that this is real
end of the world
2012
= 20 + 1 + 2


----------



## sj2k (Feb 27, 2007)

actually, that was my biggest problem with the movie.  The mayans say nothing about an appocalypse, simply that a new age starts.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 28, 2007)

sj2k said:


> actually, that was my biggest problem with the movie.  The mayans say nothing about an appocalypse, simply that a new age starts.



I heard something to the effect that the planets in our solar system are lining up around 2012 xD


----------



## MiNaC (Feb 28, 2007)

This movie is brilliant. I saw it today (for free <3) and that's just about the kind of word that describes it.

"Brilliant", "Genius", you get the idea.

Did I mention it was 3:23 when we got back to the car? I'm telling you it's everywhere!

I started analyzing all the numbers I've seen since then. Very fun.

If you like a good mystery with a bit of psychological enthiusiasm (or should I say a good psychological thriller with a bit of mysterious enthusiasm? ), GO SEE THIS MOVIE!! Jim Carrey was AWESOME. Period.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 28, 2007)

I really enjoyed the movie, but what hooked me was the scenes from the book.  I just love the way they were filmed.  
Great stuff, I'm definately going to buy it when it comes out to DVD.


----------



## sj2k (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, it was a fun movie.  The book was cool, carrey looked so cool playing the guy in the book.

BIG SPOILER DO NOT READ IF YOU ARE GOING TO SEE IT, AND U SHOULD


*Spoiler*: __ 



  I am warning you, if you have not seen this do not look below 
*Spoiler*: __ 



  If you see the credits, the same people play their role in the book as in real life.  I noticed it with carey, obvisouly, but not with the rest.  I mean, its not supposed to be obviouse of course, but it was really cool to see that


----------



## Shadowfaith (Mar 1, 2007)

I haven't seen it yet, but I plan on doing so. I was shocked when I saw that Jim Carey would be playing the lead in this one, I can see me waiting for him to crack a joke or two in the movie. But I've heard he plays a very decent role in it and it does look like an interesting movie (at least something I would be interested in anyways). On the plus side, without even going to watch it I claimed the poster at work because it looked awesome 

I screen checked it a few times and it looks to be entertaining, though I do think I've ruined some of the plot for myself. Have managed to avoid walking in at the end so far. I'm planing to see it next week with a friend of mine.


----------



## MiNaC (Mar 1, 2007)

Shadowfaith said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but I plan on doing so. I was shocked when I saw that Jim Carey would be playing the lead in this one, I can see me waiting for him to crack a joke or two in the movie. But I've heard he plays a very decent role in it and it does look like an interesting movie (at least something I would be interested in anyways). On the plus side, without even going to watch it I claimed the poster at work because it looked awesome
> 
> I screen checked it a few times and it looks to be entertaining, though I do think I've ruined some of the plot for myself. Have managed to avoid walking in at the end so far. I'm planing to see it next week with a friend of mine.



Oh, you'll love it. There is a bit of humor to it, in the beginning that is. I won't spoil it for you, or anything, just that there were only a few people in the theater when we went and we all had a little chuckle during some of the dialogue.


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Mar 1, 2007)

I havent seen it yet, but I sure as fuck know i want to!!! Dammit!

*ends explative mode*


----------



## sj2k (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah, carey is great


----------

